# ducks on the roof



## bigtimeriver (May 9, 2012)

So it seems the ducks in my neighborhood have learned to land on the roof. heres a few pics and after second look one of the birds has a band.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Funny you mention that. I was down near the Red in Fargo the other day fishing and saw a goose land on the roof of the house on the Minnesota side. Never seen that before!


----------



## bigtimeriver (May 9, 2012)

Well this all started with one hen landing on the roof now they all are landing there. Never seen it either.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Cool stuff. I've also seen geese do it in the Minneapolis suburbs but not ducks. Also saw a canada goose land in a tree along the Missouri river last year.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The ducks must be learing from the geese. One of these waterfowl forums had quite a few pictures of geese on top of commercial buildings.. Maybe they like the sand off the shingles............... :rollin:


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

They are on our building as I write this. Spring time makes for some very "spirited" debates whitch leads to feathery royal rumbles.

They even land on our semi trailers.


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER (Aug 20, 2009)

nice pics...I too see a lot of Mallards on the roof this time of year...I seen a hen on top my roof a couple weeks ago getting gang raped by 4 Greenies...Aaaahh Love is in the air


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Cool pics - I've seen geese do crazy stuff but not so much ducks.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That's gonna be tough decoying I think.


----------

